# Small Cheese 2019 - 3 rounds of Feet December 30th!



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2019)

On Monday, December 30th, in rural Southwest Wisconsin at a spot not especially convenient for anybody but me, will be the ultimate Midwest Feet competition. Small Cheese 2019 will have one round each of 3x3, OH, Skewb, 4x4 With Feet, and 4BLD, 2 rounds each of 2x2 and 4x4, and 3 rounds of 3x3 With Feet.

Bring all your new Christmas cubes and old Christmas cookies: I’ll be making a big pot of soup for everybody, but I might not have time to make dessert. 

The floor is carpeted, lighting should be ok, there would be room for probably 80 competitors but we had to lower the competitor limit because of limited parking. If weather is looking good ahead of the competition there is a possibility of increasing the competitor limit, but so far there are only 7 people signed up.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

Won’t be going, but it sounds really fun!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 6, 2019)

Would go but I'm In Australia


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Would go but I'm In Australia


What’s a short hop halfway around the world? Maybe you could carpool: @Faz it’s one of your last chances to get an official Feet result on your record!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> On Monday, December 30th, in rural Southwest Wisconsin at a spot not especially convenient for anybody but me, will be the ultimate Midwest Feet competition. Small Cheese 2019 will have one round each of 3x3, OH, Skewb, 4x4 With Feet, and 4BLD, 2 rounds each of 2x2 and 4x4, and 3 rounds of 3x3 With Feet.
> 
> Bring all your new Christmas cubes and old Christmas cookies: I’ll be making a big pot of soup for everybody, but I might not have time to make dessert.
> 
> The floor is carpeted, lighting should be ok, there would be room for probably 80 competitors but we had to lower the competitor limit because of limited parking. If weather is looking good ahead of the competition there is a possibility of increasing the competitor limit, but so far there are only 7 people signed up.


I just realized
I think the reason more people aren’t coming is because there isn’t clock


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I just realized
> I think the reason more people aren’t coming is because there isn’t clock


There will be a clock on the wall. What more could anybody want?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 6, 2019)

Probably going. Also, beef soup is becoming a meme on cubing facebook


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> beef soup is becoming a meme on cubing facebook


Lol. Good to hear. If it would help I can provide the name of the beef: it’s from a cow I raised on my farm.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 7, 2019)

I don’t like knowing my food’s names. ‘Thats Phil, and the beef is Sahrimmir’. Lol. Well, the less people that come, the more chance there is to get to know each other and have fun in a tight knit group


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t like knowing my food’s names.


That's why I asked. It’s normal for me to know my food’s name, even respectful, but I get that it could weird some people out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2019)

This is getting way too much like Milliways.

"Good evening, Madam and Gentlemen. I am the main Dish of the Day. May I interest you in parts of my body?
Something off my shoulder, perhaps, brazed in a little White Wine sauce?"


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2019)

The soup will be delicious, but more importantly: is anybody else practicing 4x4 With Feet? It seems like it would be poor taste to win at my own event, particularly if it was by default because nobody else practiced. I’m planning on offering cheese as awards, similar to what we’ve done for the Big Cheese competitions the last couple of years, but offering cash prizes ($20) for anyone who sets a new WR single or mean in 4x4 WF. Current records to beat are 2:19.18 and 2:32.08.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 7, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is getting way too much like Milliways.
> 
> "Good evening, Madam and Gentlemen. I am the main Dish of the Day. May I interest you in parts of my body?
> Something off my shoulder, perhaps, brazed in a little White Wine sauce?"


Will the great prophet Zarquon return early enough to get his feet-mean?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know, but it is tempting to go to see the feetpocalypse at the end of the feetiverse.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 7, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> The soup will be delicious, but more importantly: is anybody else practicing 4x4 With Feet? It seems like it would be poor taste to win at my own event, particularly if it was by default because nobody else practiced. I’m planning on offering cheese as awards, similar to what we’ve done for the Big Cheese competitions the last couple of years, but offering cash prizes ($20) for anyone who sets a new WR single or mean in 4x4 WF. Current records to beat are 2:19.18 and 2:32.08.


I've done a bit of practice but probably in the 3-4 minute range


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh also is there heat in the venue


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Oh also is there heat in the venue


Yes. I mentioned the outside area, but I wouldn’t organize an unheated comp in Wisconsin in December. It should be fine.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm definitely interested in going, but it's a little far for me as I usually don't go much past Madison.
I'm practicing Feet a lot for Josh's competition, so I'll definitely do a little 4x4 with Feet.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2019)

We need more feet solvers! Only 3 signed up so far. There need to be more people in order to have a statistically significant chance of breaking the 10-second barrier for Feet.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> We need more feet solvers! Only 3 signed up so far. There need to be more people in order to have a statistically significant chance of breaking the 10-second barrier for Feet.



Maybe try for sub-15 single and sub-20 average?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Maybe try for sub-15 single and sub-20 average?


Shoot for the moon, you might just hit it. Aim lower and you definitely won’t.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 16, 2019)

Whats a little 20 second PR?
Sure, I was only aiming for a 4 second PR and official top 100, but why not the WR? I'll just need to get one handed times with my feet, and I have two feet.


Unfortunately, it's not looking like I'll be able to come, but that might change. I'll still have a chance at Josh's competition, though.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Whats a little 20 second PR?
> Sure, I was only aiming for a 4 second PR and official top 100, but why not the WR? I'll just need to get one handed times with my feet, and I have two feet.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not looking like I'll be able to come, but that might change. I'll still have a chance at Josh's competition, though.


Best of luck on the PR and WR, and here’s hoping you can make it to this competition. I’m a little concerned we’ll have to cut a round of Feet for lack of people, but it should be a really fun little comp anyway. 

There’s maybe a 1/100 chance I’ll make it to Wiscube. I’d like to, but just hard to make it work.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 26, 2019)

Update: competitor limit is full, weather does not look promising this weekend to allow for extra parking, and 10 people are signed up for Feet. We’re going to have to cut a round of Feet. :-(

Big Cheese 2020 is tentatively planned (to be announced soon) for February 1st, 2020 in Viroqua, WI. Official or not one round of Feet is on the schedule, the main event is planned to be 6x6. Other events: 5x5, 3x3, 7x7, Megaminx, Square-1, 3BLD, FMC (1 attempt), 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD (must choose between MBLD and big blind).


----------



## ProStar (Dec 26, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Update: competitor limit is full, weather does not look promising this weekend to allow for extra parking, and 10 people are signed up for Feet. We’re going to have to cut a round of Feet. :-(
> 
> Big Cheese 2020 is tentatively planned (to be announced soon) for February 1st, 2020 in Viroqua, WI. Official or not one round of Feet is on the schedule, the main event is planned to be 6x6. Other events: 5x5, 3x3, 7x7, Megaminx, Square-1, 3BLD, FMC (1 attempt), 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD (must choose between MBLD and big blind).




You could have top 8 in round 1 move to round two and top 5 in round 2 move to round 3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2019)

ProStar said:


> You could have top 8 in round 1 move to round two and top 5 in round 2 move to round 3


Not possible:
9m) Events must have at most four rounds.

9m1) Rounds with 99 or fewer competitors must have at most two subsequent rounds.
9m2) Rounds with 15 or fewer competitors must have at most one subsequent round.
9m3) Rounds with 7 or fewer competitors must not have subsequent rounds.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not possible:
> 9m) Events must have at most four rounds.
> 
> 9m1) Rounds with 99 or fewer competitors must have at most two subsequent rounds.
> ...



I believe the first relevant regulation is this:

9p) If an event has multiple rounds, then:

9p1) At least 25% of competitors must be eliminated between consecutive rounds of the same event.
which is then limited by the quoted regulation.
You can't only eliminate 20% of people from a round.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2019)

If anybody’s looking for last minute information:

Weather isn’t good, and predicted to get worse through the day. Travel safe.

There are people who would like to register at the door, but we can’t take them unless people who are signed up cancel. Please let us know ASAP if you can’t make it. 

The soup smells good: my sister did most of the cooking.

Hurrah for Feet !


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm glad to see that you managed to get like everyone to compete in Feet and get all three rounds. Congratulations on breaking 1:30 and 1:20!
I'm curious, how did 4x4 with Feet go? Did you end up having it, because I don't see anything about it on the wca page anymore on events or the schedule page.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm glad to see that you managed to get like everyone to compete in Feet and get all three rounds. Congratulations on breaking 1:30 and 1:20!
> I'm curious, how did 4x4 with Feet go? Did you end up having it, because I don't see anything about it on the wca page anymore on events or the schedule page.


Thanks! Yes, we did 4x4 WF, I think 5 people competed. John Meador won with a 2:40.xx average, IIRC. Second and third were between 3:00 and 4:00. I had I think a 7:44 double parity, 6:14 OLL parity, and a 5:37 that I missed adjacent parity. I gave up after that because I was the last one going and we were behind schedule. Like 3x3 With Feet, 4x4 with Feet is an excellent event that deserves to be taken more seriously than it is. 3x3 With Feet is on the tentative schedule for Big Cheese in February, I’m rather inclined to take advantage of its non-official status and personally compete in 4x4 with Feet if I can get my times down and a little more consistent before then. 

Thanks for asking! Sorry you couldn’t make it!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello everybody.

Because of the unfortunate events leading to feet’s impending removal, we would like to stand strong. Please make your last solve of 2019 a recorded 3x3 with Feet solve. Please share this message all across social media to get the word around to pay respects to this beloved event. We need to stand strong. With videos of feet solving, there is nothing we can’t do.

Thank you very much.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Because of the unfortunate events leading to feet’s impending removal, we would like to stand strong. Please make your last solve of 2019 a recorded 3x3 with Feet solve. Please share this message all across social media to get the word around to pay respects to this beloved event. We need to stand strong. With videos of feet solving, there is nothing we can’t do.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Heyo,
I appreciate the sentiment, and I think ending the year while Feet is still official with a Feet solve is as great idea, but please stop spamming all of the threads.
Two or three would maybe be okay, but you've done a lot more than that and it's verging on a reportable offense.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 1, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Heyo,
> I appreciate the sentiment, and I think ending the year while Feet is still official with a Feet solve is as great idea, but please stop spamming all of the threads.
> Two or three would maybe be okay, but you've done a lot more than that and it's verging on a reportable offense.


That’s fair. I did think about that beforehand, but I guess I didn’t understand the severity. Thank you for your insight, and happy decade!


----------

